
Openbsd router, can it run on arm? - asddas
http://securityrouter.org
======
protomyth
Here would be the supported ARM port for OpenBSD

ARM-based appliances (by Thecus, IO-DATA, and others)
[http://www.openbsd.org/armish.html](http://www.openbsd.org/armish.html)

and not officially supported but being worked on

ARM-based devices, such as BeagleBone, BeagleBoard, PandaBoard ES, SABRE Lite,
Nitrogen6x and Wandboard
[http://www.openbsd.org/armv7.html](http://www.openbsd.org/armv7.html)

one of the previous discussions:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9482696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9482696)

~~~
asddas
Thanks!

------
fencepost
OpenBSD currently has little support for ARM - there's armish which runs
primarily on some specific devices
[http://www.openbsd.org/armish.html](http://www.openbsd.org/armish.html) and
an unofficial armv7 port being worked on but not fully up to snuff
[http://www.openbsd.org/armv7.html](http://www.openbsd.org/armv7.html)

So overall, not really.

~~~
asddas
Got it, not all works then.

------
lutusp
Well, define "run". The code can almost certainly compile to ARM object code,
but whether that code could meaningfully interact with a router based on an
ARM processor is an entirely different question, with no clear answer in the
linked article.

~~~
asddas
Ok, trying to get Raspberry Pi work. Perhaps netbsd is better?

------
gh02t
I can't find anywhere they provide the source code. Maybe it's on the disk
img, but in any event it's going to be pretty difficult to get it working on
ARM without the creators getting involved.

Also it seems like I've heard routing performance in OpenBSD isn't that great
on ARM. It typically also has trouble using hardware accelerators that are
commonly used on ARM routers to get faster routing performance, which is why a
lot of people build them with beefier x86 machines. I don't have a lot of
experience with it OpenBSD on ARM though, so someone who knows better please
correct me if I'm wrong.

~~~
DArcMattr
The ARM SoC marketplace's common hardware denominator is the CPU. The rest of
that system differs widely between vendors, and documentation for the pieces
is poor-to-nonexistent.

Two OpenBSD devs run the Garbage.fm podcast [1], and they often lament about
this state of ARM hardware.

[1]: [http://garbage.fm/](http://garbage.fm/)

